# What fast food places have you found to be safe?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

okay, so whenever i go out i always take some rice cakes(a safe food) with me and try not to eat too much in general. i'll usually just try and sip water throughout the day. i've been going to mcdonalds and ordering a dairy free burger that contains beef, some tomato sauce and two pieces of bread. this has been going ok as long as i take an imodium, but recently, my stomach has been having a lot of issues with it. i woke up in the middle of the night in great pain last time i ate it. i don't know what it could be. maybe it's the bread? i'll try and just get plain beef and see if that helps. i used to go to subway and they were ok because it was a buffet style so i might try them again. what are some other places i can check out? i just want something cheap and tastes decent so i can look forward to going out. my diet at home is restricted to white rice and chicken without imodium. thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would look at grilled chicken sandwiches and see if you can get them without added sauces/mayonnaise.Many places have them, and they are lower fat than burgers and fat is often where the problem is.http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/nutrition_articles.asp?id=1193 has some options listed for a number of different restaurants.


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

I cant eat McDonalds beef anything it runs right through me. Beef has to much fat in it.I agree the chicken with out the condiments.


MondayMorning said:


> okay, so whenever i go out i always take some rice cakes(a safe food) with me and try not to eat too much in general. i'll usually just try and sip water throughout the day. i've been going to mcdonalds and ordering a dairy free burger that contains beef, some tomato sauce and two pieces of bread. this has been going ok as long as i take an imodium, but recently, my stomach has been having a lot of issues with it. i woke up in the middle of the night in great pain last time i ate it. i don't know what it could be. maybe it's the bread? i'll try and just get plain beef and see if that helps. i used to go to subway and they were ok because it was a buffet style so i might try them again. what are some other places i can check out? i just want something cheap and tastes decent so i can look forward to going out. my diet at home is restricted to white rice and chicken without imodium. thanks


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

yah, i'm in a lot of pain right now. you're probably right about the fat in the beef. i thought it was lean enough, but i guess not. just gonna have to give it up and try something else... the only problem with chicken sandwhiches is that the bread 99% of the time has dairy in it.i dunno, i tried chicken teriyaki at subway but that destroyed me as well and it was basically plain too.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Why not just skip the bread then?


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Why not eat home-cooked food - take it with you when you go out. You could prepare a safe chicken roll or sandwich, or just buy and cook very lean beef. I would avoid eating out rather than experimenting with what is safe for you to eat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

I have ibs d and I cant eat any fast food at all really.just subway if thats fast food I guess but I dont eat there to much.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

yah it just gets hard to always to prepare food before going out


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well it all depends on what you want I guess. There is very little fast food that is "ok" or "healthy" for people anyway. But if you go to places that let you do it "your way" you might be better off than going to places that do not. Or going to semi fast food places .. like a diner where you can have a wider selection and maybe have them make things to order or allow sauces or dressings on the side etc.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

The food from Duchess doesn't bother me... if I have to eat it or I have a craving, I get the hot dog or the grilled chicken sandwich with nothing on it. The fries don't bother me either, and they aren't greasy. Their grilled chicken salad is quite good too. But Duchess isn't in every state. McDonald's, Wendy's, Burger King, etc. - those are nothing for me but several upcoming trips to the bathroom! Other than that, it's a Subway veggie sub, no cheese, with vinegar. BQ - I agree about the diner, but when you can't have dairy, a diner isn't a safe place. They tend to cook, sauté, or brush almost everything with butter - even a plain BLT I once ordered had the bacon fried in butter. My waitress was lactose intolerant and we got to talking and she didn't even know about the bacon until after she served me.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Depends on the diner. Many more are going to healthier menus items.There are things to try...a turkey club or sandwich... or even a meal with the gravy on the side or skipped all together. Just tell them when you order> no butter. Also I never eat everything they give me... usually too much food at once for me.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Give it up! Fast food is hard enough on a "normal" person's stomach let alone someone with IBS. Is it really worth it to you to eat a McDonalds hamburger?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Obviously home cooked for the most part is best.. we know that. But Monday was asking specifically about fast food places in this thread so that is why we are talking about them patience2.Not everyone can do the home cooked thing everyday.. Especially if their job entails going "out to lunch" with clients or co-workers etc. Some places of employment one simply can't eat on premises for instance. But I think Monday was talking about the occasional night when one just has to get something "on the road" or "on the fly".


----------



## Feline_Divine (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with BQ. I try not to eat everything. For some reason my body panics when it thinks I am eating too much and that always sets off a flare for me. I don't have a problem with fast food normally. I used to enjoy the salads, but can't eat them anymore.


BQ said:


> Depends on the diner. Many more are going to healthier menus items.There are things to try...a turkey club or sandwich... or even a meal with the gravy on the side or skipped all together. Just tell them when you order> no butter. Also I never eat everything they give me... usually too much food at once for me.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I love Quiznos and Subway. Subway gives me some gas, I think it's the bread. I find whole wheat the best at both places. But if you go to a place like Subway, don't get something like the Chicken Teryaki, get a turkey sandwich type of thing. Simple, plain. They have honey mustard that you should have no problem with. It is pretty good and flavors up just about any combination of sandwich items.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I dont normally eat out at all, but McDonnalds is my single one place I can eat. I will order the chicken nuggets meal and that is all. I do not eat cheeseburgers anymore, not unless I will be home for the rest of the day. Their nuggets are cooked in peanut oil so they are not very greasy. Also their fries are not very greasy either. That is all my tummy can handle.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

patience2 said:


> Give it up! Fast food is hard enough on a "normal" person's stomach let alone someone with IBS. Is it really worth it to you to eat a McDonalds hamburger?


well i was just looking for something i could eat when i'm out. my job may require me to be out all day so i may not have time to prepare food at home. it doesn't have to be fast food, i was just looking for a place to eat when i'm out that i know is at least safe. i'm not worried about taste.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

PD85 said:


> I love Quiznos and Subway. Subway gives me some gas, I think it's the bread. I find whole wheat the best at both places. But if you go to a place like Subway, don't get something like the Chicken Teryaki, get a turkey sandwich type of thing. Simple, plain. They have honey mustard that you should have no problem with. It is pretty good and flavors up just about any combination of sandwich items.


yah i tried the chicken teriyaki and my stomach didn't like it.i've seen a new beef burger called the 'angus' that's supposedly higher quality beef. could that have less dietary fat?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm lactose intolerant so that makes things harder as well.a place that had lean chicken would be good. i could just eat that.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Quality of the beef doesn't necessarily mean lower in fat. Some of the most expensive beef has a really high fat content. Prime Rib is Prime because of the high fat content after all.If you want a lower fat burger I think Hardees (may be Carl's Jr in some places) has a new Turkey burger that is calorie controlled so won't have a lot of fat.


----------



## exx11 (May 4, 2011)

I'm with Dixie Girl, I frequently find myself sat in McDonalds with my friends who can eat what they want and in this situation I have chicken nuggets and chips or just chips as they are much lighter than burgers. This is partly what BQ is saying as well, don't overload your system







exx11


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i just checked and the nuggets have dairy in them because of the whey protein


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here in the uk subway is great as you are able to control the ingredients and bread to a degree.Dont touch MacDonalds and wouldnt even if i didnt have IBS,its nutritionally poor and the odd times ive ate there its given me horrendous stomach cramps.Chinese takeaways are good too as they contain plenty of rice,which i can eat all day and good old fish and chips are good too,in moderation of course.I eat these later in the day so my medication has kicked in and early morning BMs have been and gone.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

Jmc09 just mentioned Chinese, which just reminded me... sushi is easy to eat, fast and good for you. I LOVE sushi - well, I have yet to try several items but I love tuna, eel, etc. You never have to worry about dairy with Chinese/Japanese/Thai food. The rice is easy on the stomach with sushi, and the fish is great protein. One roll will fill me up, but I like so many things I never order just one! They even have vegetarian rolls - asparagus, avocado, cucumber, etc. I didn't like sushi until a few years ago, but it's one of the few meals that I can go out with friends or my husband and just relax for a few hours... not be worried in the least about dairy or my IBS.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i've never even tried any chinese food. i'm looking for a place that's dairy free and has serves lean chicken.


----------

